# Older recruit 35+ success rate in BMQ?



## jonz67 (14 Oct 2008)

Does anybody know roughly what percent of recruits are older and if many actually pass their BMQ course? From what I have been reading it is geared towards athletic young people who are in late teens to early 20's so it is a real concern to those who are older and are thinking of joining. Like myself who is 40 almost 41 but am a tradesman who is considering a non combat job in the CF. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Oct 2008)

It doesn't matter. There have been questions like this asked before. Try a search next time.


Beav


----------



## aesop081 (14 Oct 2008)

jonz67 said:
			
		

> From what I have been reading it is geared towards athletic young people who are in late teens to early 20's



War is geared towards young people....not just BMQ. Older people not only pass but do very well but it doesnt end after BMQ no matter what trade you pick.



> Like myself who is 40 almost 41 but am a tradesman who is considering a non combat job in the CF.



Every single job in the CF can be a combat job. The enemy wont ask you if you are an infanteer or a clerk before attacking your camp.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Oct 2008)

Beaver while we appreciate your help in guiding people to use the search function try and word your posts a little more diplomatically please.


----------



## PanaEng (14 Oct 2008)

Yes it is physical, but as someone said in another thread, it is 10% physical and 90% mental. That being said, don't arrive there thinking that it is okay to leave room for improvement throughout the course. The better prepared you are the easier it is going to be. From what I recall, about half of the people that show up are not properly prepared physically or mentally. Physically, the younger you are the faster you recover; so in your case I would be training really hard. Aim for the incentive level on the Express test - not just the minimum. 
As an older adult you should have an easier time mentally provided that this is really what you want to do and are focused on achieving it.
When I did basic I thought it was really hard; then I did QL3 (engineers) and thought basic was a walk in the park; then I did CLC (combat leaders course) and started to confuse basic with Kindergarten and QL3 was a scouts meeting...

anyway, do a search and you will find more.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Piccillo (18 Oct 2008)

If you were going to be an infanteer I would warn you away to be honest, Oldest infanteer I seen pass battleschool was 35.

as for basic, you can pass it at 40. Like someone said earlier its 10% physical. Just start now, stay away from weight training since you hardly do any of that in BMQ and stick to cardio and body weight training, running and pushups.

if you can run 10km in under an hour youll do fine, if you can do 40 pushups youll do fine.

the BMQ fitness is more of a base requerment, once you get further into your trade, you should be able to do BMQ level fitness with ease, dispite what trade you are.

just always improve upon it, you may be 40, but thats still young. just train hard, fight easy.


----------

